# Can you cycle no handed ?



## HLaB (11 Nov 2011)

Prompted by another thread, can you cycle no handed ? I cant, unless on a turbo counts


----------



## Steve H (11 Nov 2011)

Not for more than a second. Need to learn though. Shame to stop for a bite to eat from the back pocket. Very envious of those who can whip out a banana, peel it and eat it without stopping.


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Nov 2011)

Not for long, but I've been practising and I'm getting better. So somewhere between no and yes at the moment!


----------



## Chris-H (11 Nov 2011)

I can on my mtb but hav'nt got the bottle at the mo to try on the road bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2011)

As a lad I could go for ages, bends, junctions, roundabouts... never came off.
I contemplated it the other day, and that's how far it went!


----------



## yello (11 Nov 2011)

Yes


----------



## Milemuncher (11 Nov 2011)

Nuh. A big feartie.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Nov 2011)

Funnily enough I did a few hundred yards this afternoon, as I rode through the town centre weaving around benches, trees, lamposts and pedestrians. I've been doing non-handed since I was a kid (38yo now), just wish I had mastered the wheelie with the same success!


----------



## derrick (11 Nov 2011)

only if i am rolling a fag,


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Nov 2011)

I could pull a wheelie all the way down my street and even go round corners pulling a fat one back in 1984 on my tracky bike.

Doubt Id try it nowadays. As for 'look no hands'. I prefer not.


----------



## Willo (11 Nov 2011)

Just for a little while before my clumsy balance and/or bottle goes. As per previous threads, it's mostly the latter compared to when I was young and carefree.


----------



## Baggy (11 Nov 2011)

Not any more - back when dinosaurs roamed the Earth and I was a teenager I could.


----------



## wait4me (11 Nov 2011)

Dave 123 said:


> As a lad I could go for ages, bends, junctions, roundabouts... never came off.
> I contemplated it the other day, and that's how far it went!



Yep--the same here


----------



## Dan B (11 Nov 2011)

Within a quite narrow cadence range, yes. Any faster or slower, no.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2011)

No, I'm rubbish at it.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2011)

when i was a twwnager could go for miles , but can only do it now on my togglechain Phillips bike !


----------



## jayonabike (11 Nov 2011)

I can, but not for long as i used to be able to as a kid.


----------



## Fran143 (11 Nov 2011)

Nope!


----------



## steve52 (11 Nov 2011)

yes and while standing but i cant peadal while doing this


----------



## Orange (11 Nov 2011)

It's not difficult.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (11 Nov 2011)

Yes, I can open a gel, get the gilet out and put it on, etc.

I used to ride with a guy who could do a track stand with no handed for a quite a bit. He also could ride a unicycle. Pretty cool.


----------



## endoman (11 Nov 2011)

Yep but not for too long, can just about put gilet on/ have a decent stretch etc


----------



## Thompson (11 Nov 2011)

I've only recently started trying. I can sometimes, longest i've lasted is quite a bit over a minute. But it was a long flat road with no cars and so I just rolled away free handed. Next time I tried nearly hit a tree. Practice makes perfect though!


----------



## rualexander (11 Nov 2011)

A lot depends on your bike's geometry, especially the front fork angles, rake, trail etc. 
I can ride my current bikes no hands easily, but previous bikes were much harder.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Nov 2011)

Yes I find it useful to stretch out when I have been in the saddle for a while on a longer ride.


----------



## peelywally (11 Nov 2011)

tes , its handy for opening food wrappers changing tracks on mp

3 making roll ups 







(ok i made one of those up guess which )


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Nov 2011)

It's easy, sit upright without leaning forward and look well ahead, not down at the front wheel. In my racing days I could remove a rain jacket, fold it and put it in my pocket. I wouldn't try that now as my bike handling isn't what it was and old bones are too brittle.


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Nov 2011)

yes, but only at speed (say about 18mph)...


----------



## Chris S (11 Nov 2011)

No - but take a look at this!

View: http://vimeo.com/29106106


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Nov 2011)

I knew a guy who only rode with one leg, but no hands, wow that's impressive


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2011)

I can, but I don't - there are too many ways for something bad to happen! 

A mate of mine used to ride no-handed to put his windtop on or take it off and a couple of times I saw the sleeves go very close to his back wheel. I've also seen people ride over ruts or debris and nearly crash.

I'm not bothered about saving a few seconds, so I stop to fiddle with clothes, take photos or use my phone - better safe than sorry!

I've only had one really nasty bike crash and I'd rather not experience that again. (The bike slipped out of gear when I was standing up and sprinting and I went over the handlebars, headbutted the road and then used a shoulder, knee and elbow as brakes! )


----------



## JDP (14 Nov 2011)

Yes, and can take the rucksack off, get stuff out and put it back on again. 

Always been able to do it since I was a kid.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (15 Nov 2011)

A fellow cyclist rode no handed next to me, lost control fell off and took me out, chipped elbow and hurt my wrist, not to mention damaged my bike as we were travelling at over 20mph. Nice one.......even if you can I think it's dangerous and irresponsible if riding in company.


----------



## oldroadman (15 Nov 2011)

Happens in races all the time, sometimes even with a team mate pushing you. General protocol is get to the side and/or rear of a small peloton, so if you do have a moment, no one else is caught up in it. Mind, in a 200 peloton, the side is the option if you can, because it's hard graft to get back to anywhere near the front! 
Practically, if you do fall off in the middle, you end up with a big heap of very unhappy people riding over you as well, and it almost always seems to be a collar bone that goes.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Nov 2011)

For about 20 10 5 m(etres) before I loose confidence .....


----------



## Andrew Gray (15 Nov 2011)

occasionally when i need to pull up a stuck zipper. I can [vaguely] ride a unicycle so I guess that's no - handed.



.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Nov 2011)

No


----------



## d87heaven (15 Nov 2011)

I can ride no handed................ but crash no handed with much greater style and panache.


----------



## Fnaar (15 Nov 2011)

I can, easily-peasily, and do for a minute or so on clear flat stretches on long rides, to take a 'posture-rest'. Not if I'm cycling near someone though, or in traffic. I'm on about deserted roads.


----------



## palinurus (15 Nov 2011)

Yup. And I do it pretty much every day too. I rarely manage a commute without riding no-handed along a quiet stretch. Just feels nice.

Depends on bike. Road bikes: easy, TT bike: easy-ish but more unsettling, Brompton: somewhat tricky.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2011)

oldroadman said:


> Happens in races all the time, sometimes even with a team mate pushing you. General protocol is get to the side and/or rear of a small peloton, so if you do have a moment, no one else is caught up in it. Mind, in a 200 peloton, the side is the option if you can, because it's hard graft to get back to anywhere near the front!
> Practically, if you do fall off in the middle, you end up with a big heap of very unhappy people riding over you as well, and *it almost always seems to be a collar bone that goes*.


Andrei Kivilev paid with his life ... 



The Telegraph said:


> He is believed to have had his hands behind his back to make an adjustment to his radio receiver when his bike collided with two others, throwing him over the handlebars.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Nov 2011)

The answer is: I don't know (too scared to try).
Used to be able to do this as a kid though but that was on an MTB - don't know if that makes a diference?


----------



## Paulus (15 Nov 2011)

I can, but only do it these days if getting something out of my back pocket whilst on the move.


----------



## Fnaar (15 Nov 2011)

I've put this onhere before, but take a look at Giuliano Calore

http://www.giulianocalore.it/gallery.html


----------



## Smurfy (15 Nov 2011)

How easy this is to do depends on the combination of head angle and fork rake. If the bike is too twitchy it will be difficult, but it will also be hard if the bike is too stable. 

If you have a notchy, knackered headset it's best not to try at all!


----------



## Manonabike (15 Nov 2011)

I can for about a minute, before I get nervous. OK on road and single speed but only a few meters on my MTB.

Totally agree with comments that say it depends on fork type..... and speed. 12 MPH is just about right for me.


----------



## HovR (15 Nov 2011)

On the mountain bike I can go for a far as I want no handed, around moderately right corners and rough patches of road (Although I wouldn't cycle down a road with traffic like this, for obvious reasons) - But on the road bike.. Nope! Not a chance!


----------



## ayceejay (16 Nov 2011)

I used to when I was a kid, I put it down to the difference in grip between those itchy flannel trousers and Lycra myself.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2011)

I could when I was twelve, and whistled at the same time. The bike had Sturmey gears and one of those crazy leather bands that did the cleaning on the rear hub.

Recently, I've been practicing _sub nocte_ in Battersea Park, on the way back from work. It isn't easy


----------



## Nearly there (16 Nov 2011)

Like many when I was in my teens I could and as for wheelies I could go for hundreds of yards but I think as adults we get more cautious and think about the consequences and embarrassment more if we get it wrong.


----------



## marzjennings (16 Nov 2011)

I'm pretty comfy riding hands free and find it very useful to remove layers, open power bar wrappers and make phone calls (oops).

I'm still working on the wheelie and the manual.

42 and still stupid.


----------



## johnny mcgurk (16 Nov 2011)

I assume that I still can't. Last time I tried, I couldn't, but the 4 months of physio that followed(broken elbow and ribs) may have made me better at it.Perhaps it's time to try again.


----------



## twozeronine (17 Nov 2011)

I'm not very good at it, but I can do it with some practice, but still not that well. I was cycling in Richmond Park once, and some guy went no-handed down Dark Hill (or is it Sawyer's Hill), a fairly steep hill with a couple of bends.


----------



## col (17 Nov 2011)

I Used to, but dont now, not keen on the possible outcome


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2011)

Yes. Kids were on a bout it when we were on holiday, and at first I couldn't do it but remembered in the end that you have to sit right up and get your weight off the front wheel to let it caster itself.


----------



## oldfatfool (17 Nov 2011)

Used to be able to go for miles as a younger fat fool, stopped smoking now so no need


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2011)

Yes !

Since i got my saddle set back right i find it fairly easy as long as i am on a good bit of road .

When i was a kid i used to cycle down a hil standing up with no hands on my grifter ....


----------



## dalewheeler (17 Nov 2011)

yes, regularly do it when chatting to people on rides. Makes for a nice change in posture sometimes.
As others have said, much depends bike geometary; mtb is easy, less so on the road bike


----------



## wilko (17 Nov 2011)

Dave 123 said:


> As a lad I could go for ages, bends, junctions, roundabouts... never came off.
> I contemplated it the other day, and that's how far it went!



Same as that.


----------



## perplexed (17 Nov 2011)

Yes on the hybrid, no on the road bike... 

Yet as a kid, I could go for miles without touching the handlebars.


----------



## wakou (17 Nov 2011)

I read this thread so I tried it on my Cx Tricross, no problem. On my MTB however, no chance, instant off.


----------



## davefb (17 Nov 2011)

now I've come back to cycling, no chance on my hybrid... i've tried a couple of times on some nice straights, but just wobbles 

but as a kid, on my frankensteinesque bsa racer thing I used to go miles ( well 0.6 according to google ).... from school to home, corners and even kerbs... ( took a route that involved no junctions that involved needing to stop of course  )..


----------



## Night Train (17 Nov 2011)

I can only just about manage one handed to indicate but not at the same time as looking over my shoulder.

It is much easier on a trike, with mirrors, and indicators.


----------



## HovR (18 Nov 2011)

A few days of practice, and I can now do it on my road bike as well! Not quite as far or fast as on my mountain bike, though.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2011)

My guess is that the lower the saddle is compared to the wheel axles, the easier it is. 

Just guessing.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Nov 2011)

I used to be able too when i was younger and had no fear,but now i think of what could happen if...........


----------



## captain nemo1701 (18 Nov 2011)

I've done it since I was about 10. Some of you won't believe what I saw on the Bristol Railway path on my commute this morning. A cyclist in front was riding no-handed and I initially thought he was texting but as I passed, I saw he was rolling a ciggie!. Amazing how the tobacco didn't fly all over the place. Plus, we were approaching a bit of the path which suffers from the asphalt being pushed up by tree roots. I had to admire his skill


----------



## Poacher (18 Nov 2011)

Yes on the road bikes; never dared to try on the Brompton!


----------



## Scousegaz (19 Nov 2011)

No as I cant see the sense in cutting my hands off just to see if I can or cant


----------



## deanE (19 Nov 2011)

Reminds me of the childhood call "Look Dad, no hands", "Look Mum, no teeth".


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2011)

There isn't an option for "Kind of: I'm learning"! (slowly) (with lots of wobbles)


----------



## Dewi (22 Nov 2011)

Used to do it all the time as a youngters on my racer so just went for it as a born again cyclist when I got a MTB a few years ago, it's just like riding a bike, you never forget. No problem doing it on the hybrid either, 99% confidence...

It's a handy skill for changing the battery on the MP3 player (left ear only) or taking off hat (when too hot) and putting my helmet back on


----------



## Globalti (23 Nov 2011)

I can on the MTB and the crosser thanks to the geometry but it doesn't feel very secure on the roadie, which is much less stable.


----------



## 007fair (23 Nov 2011)

Dave 123 said:


> As a lad I could go for ages, bends, junctions, roundabouts... never came off.
> I contemplated it the other day, and that's how far it went!


as above I could even do steep hils

I seem to have lost either confidence or balance - or both


----------



## Dayvo (23 Nov 2011)

I've been able to ride no hands on every bike I've ridden (must be a childish curiosity I have to see if it can be done).

Used to be able to track stand, and brake hard on the front brake, balancing at 60 degrees or so before carrying on riding. Haven't tried that for 35+ years and don't think I'll try, either.

I've NEVER been able to pull a wheelie; my last attempt, yonks ago, resulted in me going all the way back and whacking my head on the road. Lesson learnt!


----------



## NormanD (23 Nov 2011)

Of course I can cycle no handed ... How else am I going to text, listen to music, read a map, also eat my fish n chips and drink my pop at the same time with my hands on the bars? .. bars are so over rated!


----------



## old bell (23 Nov 2011)

I can't even reach for a drink when riding let alone ride no hands.

However, when I was a lad I did it all the time.


----------



## sdr gb (23 Nov 2011)

I used to do it often as it was a useful skill to be able to remove arm warmers without stopping and be able to have a bit of a stretch. It's very rare I do it now as there are to many potholes waiting to catch you out.


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2011)

yes and pedalling but not great on speedbumps . MTB and road bike cleated on both. don't do it often in London though.


----------



## alci4 (23 Nov 2011)

i could on my old apollo mountain bike but on my G.T. XCR and my Voodoo Bokor no it's like the steering is too light


----------



## Breedon (23 Nov 2011)

i can but only do it on a back road to ease of my bad back or aching shoulders


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Nov 2011)

I can on most of my bikes. It's still something of a challenge on the Brompton.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Nov 2011)

I am incredibly stable on my road bike so often find myself adjusting my jersey and gloves whilst sitting upright, no handed.


----------



## Paul.G. (25 Nov 2011)

Its hard to answer this without sounding like a big headed a*se, which I'm not but as we are being honest, I can cycle for miles up and down hill no handed. It's a childish thing really and something I do regurlarly just for the fun but only when I'm on my own (dont want to look like a show off) and only when its safe - obviously


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2014)

Yes, only do it when I'm on my own. Useful for eating and drinking, blowing my nose and enjoying the scenery.


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Jun 2014)

Holy Thread Resurrection!!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jun 2014)

the oldies are the best.

could do on my old 'racer'... not a chance on my current MTB.


----------



## nappadang (15 Jun 2014)

I surprised myself with this. I used to be quit adept as a kid. I have only been cycling less than a year (again) but I've picked it up again really well. I'm better on the mountain bike as the pot holes are a lot more forgiving with shocks etc.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jun 2014)

Not tried in 20 years and too chicken to try. Now 1 handed, that I can do.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Jun 2014)

I can do it for a while but then my saddle becomes very uncomfortable after a few minutes. I don't do much though, a few stretches and rest the hands for a bit I guess. 

On a bike with a Brooks B17 I can go for miles.


----------



## BAtoo (16 Jun 2014)

Never could, still can't.....


----------



## Saluki (16 Jun 2014)

Yes, I have been able to do that since I was about 6.
I can't do it on the MTB for some reason but on the roadies, for sure. I don't do it that often though I only ride no handed while peeling bananas or getting jelly babies out of the packet.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (16 Jun 2014)

Nope, one of life's little regrets. I think you need to train your brain when it's young. And what I find strange also is I can signal, take a drink, wipe the nose with the right hand and steer/balance with left hand, but not other way round (though I can signal). But I'm right handed.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jun 2014)

I have no idea whether or not this is a skill I possess, and have no intention of finding out. The handlebars are there for a reason  .


----------



## User33236 (16 Jun 2014)

I have a half inch scar on my chin from when I came off riding no handed as a kid. Lost my bottle after that.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jun 2014)

Yes I can, but without the panache I had as a teenager.

On a related matter, you know how the pros sometimes ride with their wrists sort of resting on top of the bars? Seems to be quite efficient and looks comfy. Well I had a go at that..........almost ended up in a ditch, not as easy as it looks!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jun 2014)

You can do it while leaning forward , good practice for using your core for riding .


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Jun 2014)

I only do it when overtaking someone.


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Jun 2014)

I say I can but not tried recently. Used to be able to in my youth so I'm saying I still can.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2014)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Nope, one of life's little regrets. I think you need to train your brain when it's young. And what I find strange also is I can signal, take a drink, wipe the nose with the right hand and steer/balance with left hand, but not other way round (though I can signal). But I'm right handed.


I know what you mean. When going round corners, I can only brake with my right hand and steer with my left.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jun 2014)

Yeah, its slightly easier on my Single Speed than clipped in on my Road Bike but yeah can ride for a while no handed, don't do it on the roads though.


----------



## mark c (16 Jun 2014)

yes but don't now,but when younger and a trip to A.E. was what happened to others yes a lot


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Jun 2014)

Not so much a 'no hands' thing, but I got talking to a bloke who had no thumbs, having lost them both on a circular saw. He said he was surprised that for insurance payments, they're classed as limbs, but it was only when riding his bike he realised why. 

Now, I know I shouldn't have, but I really laughed out loud when he explained, as he'd seen I was confused. He kept really po-faced, and described the joy of getting out of the hospital and getting back to cycling. He said he got up a good bit of speed, came to a point where he needed to brake sharp, then he just stared at me, curling his fingers to his palms by way of showing brakes don't work as normal without opposable thumbs. He then gestured at the scar on his forehead.

I'll never get to heaven when I die.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> As a lad I could go for ages, bends, junctions, roundabouts... never came off.
> I contemplated it the other day, and that's how far it went!





biggs682 said:


> when i was a twwnager could go for miles , but can only do it now on my togglechain Phillips bike !





jayonabike said:


> I can, but not for long as i used to be able to as a kid.



Same here, used to be able to go for miles, round corners, up hills, I used to try and do whole journeys from home to school and back no handed, I cant seem to go more that two feet now!


----------



## ayceejay (16 Jun 2014)

On the Criteriun de Dauphine recently it was very hot and understandably riders had there jerseys unzipped, stage winners get big cuddles from their sponsors so obviously the name on the front of the unzipped jersey should be shown. A Katusha rider was told to zip up, which he did hands off at about 75 mph - how do they do that?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jun 2014)

ayceejay said:


> On the Criteriun de Dauphine recently it was very hot and understandably riders had there jerseys unzipped, stage winners get big cuddles from their sponsors so obviously the name on the front of the unzipped jersey should be shown. A Katusha rider was told to zip up, which he did hands off at about 75 mph - how do they do that?



At the risk of spoiling a nice thread with too much science the thing that stops you falling off your bike is the gyroscopic effect of the spinning wheels. This effect increases as the rpm of the wheels increases. So you become more stable (and thus less likely to fall off) the faster you go so riding with no hands becomes easier the faster you are going.

Must remember the next time I'm doing 50mph down Holme Moss.....this is the time to unpack the sandwiches from the back pocket


----------



## MikeG (17 Jun 2014)

ayceejay said:


> ........hands off at about 75 mph.......



Kph?


----------



## jonnysnorocket (17 Jun 2014)

Cycling no handed produced one of the funniest comedy offs I have ever witnessed, many moons ago while still an apprentice, riding to work one cold frosty morning, my mate who had no gloves, rode a good few miles with his hands snuggly in his jacket pockets, until negotiating a large roundabout, his foot slipped off the pedal, resulting in a full somersault with 1 1/2 twists, miraculously he was relatively unscathed! Still makes me chuckle nearly 40 years later


----------



## byegad (17 Jun 2014)

Yes no trouble, but then I'm on three wheels and laid back so it's easy. I usually steer with one finger on the bars.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2014)

Very short distances and not with any confidence or competence. I guess bambi on ice would be the best comparison.


----------



## Matt1243 (17 Jun 2014)

Only when I'm listening to YMCA full blast in my head phones, or if I'm going past another roadie when I'm coasting and looking super cool


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (17 Jun 2014)

I can cycle no-handed, no problem. But I'm all grown up now and not trying to show off.


----------



## jazzkat (17 Jun 2014)

I too used to do it all time, corners hills etc etc. A couple of years ago I tried to relearn how to do it. I did manage to do about two pedal turns before bottling it and putting my hands back on the bars. To be honest I'd rather stop to zip up or put a jacket on rather than risk a broken bone from crashing stupidly.


----------



## rovers1875 (20 Jun 2014)

Yes and go round corners. Can't wait till they invent wireless braking, then I can ditch the bars.


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Jun 2014)

I used to do it without thinking. I can still do it but it takes more concentration since my centre of gravity is that much higher now.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (21 Jun 2014)

Yep, I can ride no handed. I find it easy on my road bike and mtb, not quite so easy on my fat bike. One thing I have noticed is that I have to adopt a slightly different posture/position on my road bike in order to ride no handed than I do when on my mtb & fat bike. One thing I can do on my fat bike that I can't do on the others is change gear whilst cycling no handed.


----------



## MikeeV (22 Aug 2014)

Haven't gone no handed since I was 14 then naturally found myself doing it the other day whilst trying to enjoy the view at top of a hill. Brought a big smile to my face, but don't know whether I 'd be brave/stupid enough to do it on a main toad.


----------



## Retribution03 (23 Aug 2014)

I can and I can even do it going round corners this isn't me being reckless now it's something I first learned to do in my youth when yes I was reckless lol


----------



## Easytigers (23 Aug 2014)

I used to be able to as a kid...tried a couple of years ago when I first got a road bike and ended up in a ditch..it was the last time I'll try!


----------



## FeistySquirrel (23 Aug 2014)

Yes. And for some distance centre too. Including navigating sharp corners etc. 

Though, I guess, being able to ride a unicycle too helped me out a bit.

Although I don't really do it. Maybe of something required two hands and it'd faster then stopping, and it's safe..


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (23 Aug 2014)

Easytigers said:


> I used to be able to as a kid...tried a couple of years ago when I first got a road bike and ended up in a ditch..it was the last time I'll try!



Did a similar thing the first time I tried TT bars. On a country lane, veered from one side of the road t'other, and then back again as I over compensated and turned the bars too violently.

Unnerving, especially when you haven't yet worked out how to move yer hands to the brakes safely!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (23 Aug 2014)

I can do it but only at a decent speed and not to grab anything out of my back pack or anything. Its nice to be able to do it to sit up and stretch your back a bit


----------



## Alex H (23 Aug 2014)

Yes, I can, but I don't do it on the tandem, otherwise there's this screeching noise from the back


----------



## Erudin (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## cd365 (23 Aug 2014)

How do you open your bananas if you can't ride no handed? No handed up a hill is a bit harder but still possible.


----------

